
South Korean Government Turns to Blockchain Tech to Securely Store Clinical Data - JesseJon
https://www.coindesk.com/south-korean-government-store-diabetes-clinical-data-blockchain
======
CryptoPrime13
These guys are on a roll! FLETA + Chainlink also, glad I bought into both of
these last year.

